# What happened to the back button?



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Ever visit a Web site, and find that the browser's Back button was disabled? Some Web sites disable your back button to keep you on their site. If this happens, right click on the back button. You'll see a list of pages that you have visited. Click something on that list to move back. This works for the Forward button, too.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

You can also try the ALT (Left Arrow in the Keypad) keys. >>That is 4 with the Num Lock turned off.<<

The program may not disable those.


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Or you can click the arrow by it


----------



## BEENTHERE (Jul 17, 2003)

you can also click on History to go back or the home key just to get out.


----------

